# HDR Grunge



## gpauwen

Hello gang,

I have processed a couple of pictures from my recent trips, using Photomatix and three TIFFs off the original CR2 Raws.

Flickr: gpauwen's Photostream

I know they look unreal, but that is on purpose. 

Regards,

Georg


----------



## Misfitlimp

People don't like clicking links here broseph. Might wanna post the image instead of the link.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Misfitlimp said:


> People don't like clicking links here broseph. Might wanna post the image instead of the link.


+1


----------



## gpauwen

The only option I see here is to enter the URL of an image...how do I post pictures otherwise ? Sorry for my ignorance...

Georg


----------



## Provo

gpauwen said:


> The only option I see here is to enter the URL of an image...how do I post pictures otherwise ? Sorry for my ignorance...
> 
> Georg



If you right click over your flickr image using firefox you have the copy link location then when you come here click insert image icon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and paste the url and walla it will post the image. 

If your using internet explorer click on your image click on large size then right click over the shot click properties and copy the url of your image and paste it here using the above insert image icon.


----------



## Provo

I looked at most of your flickr images and they are mostly cooked burned over processed to a crisp in other words they have been in the fryer too long.

Look at most of the HDR shot's posted here or any other site now tell me honestly when you look at yours wouldn't you admit that they are over done? try desaturating your shot's take your time with the sliders in photomatix reduce the halos your images a grunge look should look like a colorized pencil sketch drawing and not like it was drawn with highlighters where the overall presentation almost seems like I need to put on shades to avoid having my cornea damage. I know that sometimes people rush when using photomatix or they are nervous using the sliders but using photomatix it has a live preview of what each slider effect has on the image so if the image is starting to look burned why would you proceed to finish it that way and post it?

And remember I am not here to bash you or anything just trying to point things out to you so that you can improve and have better results if you need help just ask 
and if you are offended in anyway I am sorry that is not my intent but if I don't tell you someone else will. Don't take it to the heart just take your time with your photos. And I know you want the 
grunge look but still they are cooked.


----------



## Provo

Here are some good examples of what a not overdone grunge image looks like


Image Source:Muellers Home


Image Source: 120 Awesome HDR Pictures Part 1 | Ikab-Mag


----------



## 12sndsgood

hdrs are a love or hate thing for allot of people when they go to far. for me personally they are way overdone for my liking. but even the ones posted by provo above are a bit to far for me. but if your happy with them. then great.


----------



## Provo

12sndsgood said:


> hdrs are a love or hate thing for allot of people when they go to far. for me personally they are way overdone for my liking. but even the ones posted by provo above are a bit to far for me. but if your happy with them. then great.



Ahh but did you look at his flickr account prior to commenting? 
I think it might just change your opinion his are cooked.


----------



## 12sndsgood

Provo said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> hdrs are a love or hate thing for allot of people when they go to far. for me personally they are way overdone for my liking. but even the ones posted by provo above are a bit to far for me. but if your happy with them. then great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh but did you look at his flickr account prior to commenting?
> I think it might just change your opinion his are cooked.
Click to expand...

 


thats what i was trying to get across in my post, that viewing his for me personally were way overdone.   and then went on to mention that even with your pictures i felt yours were overdone for my tastes.  yours were no where near as far gone as his were by any means. just a bit much for my taste and again, its all just peoples opinions.


----------



## gpauwen

I would agree with everyone who agrees that taste is an arbitrary thing. You show 10 pictures to 100 people, and you get 1000 different opinions. In the end, your opinion is important, but it still counts only as one among many.
As I said, I processed the pictures the way they were processed on purpose. I like the ones posted by Provo as well. In general, I like HDR because it gives a lot of room for experimenting.


----------



## lyonsroar

Provo said:


> Here are some good examples of what a not overdone grunge image looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source:Muellers Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image Source: 120 Awesome HDR Pictures Part 1 | Ikab-Mag


 
Good according to who?  That first image is baked to a crisp.  IMO it has reached the point of not being photography anymore.  It's graphic art.


----------



## Buckster

I seem to recall a rule about not posting photos that aren't your own.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Provo

Buckster said:


> I seem to recall a rule about not posting photos that aren't your own.
> 
> Just sayin'...



The picture I posted here can easily be found off google search I never took credit for them and I posted the source with every image. 

Not sure what this rule is about but often you can use images as long as you post the source or give credit to the person. Unless they specify that there images are not allowed to be linked. At least that's the rules for blog's and websites but whatever those are different sites and different topic.

I would have to say though I wonder if you should contact google and tell them the same thing since they catalog images all day long. I tell you some of the rules that people come up are just pointless. I agree with the rule of you cannot use an image with-ought the consent of the owner but in the case of the web if you post something out for the world to see well then aren't you contradicting your own rule? _*So if you proceed to post something then online for the world to see then clearly you are ok with people using your image for reference etc.*_. Studying for example when someone does research online on history, people, places etc.. you at times use images taken by other people but you are not taking credit for it obviously.




It seems I broke another rule also my signature list my equipment but others here have there equip in there signature as well 
oh oh there's a rule raid coming down. 


Sorry people I broke a rule the shame.
but for those that don't know the rules since they are buried in here
here they are.





__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*TPF Members* 
As a registered member (this includes regular members as well as  subscribers), when posting on TPF, you agree to abide by the following  rules: 

* You are completely responsible for the content of your posts.    Upon becoming a member, you agree to hold harmless TPF owners and staff  regarding any claim based against you from a posted message or forum  behavior.    Although we guard your privacy on a routine basis and will  not disclose confidential information to other members, TPF reserves the  right to disclose any and all information we may have on you, from your  IP address to your actual identity, should a complaint or legal action  arise due to posts you have made here.    

* _*Your IP address is recorded with each post, so that in the event  of a major infraction of TPF rules, your address(es) will be banned as  well as your ISP contacted. *_

_** You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you  have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that  you are able to present to TPF Staff.    Under no circumstances will any  instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.   *_

* You agree not to post any links or messages that lead to material  which could be deemed obscene, discriminatory, unlawful, or threatening  in nature by TPF Staff.    TPF Staff reserves the right to edit, delete,  or otherwise remove any material which is deemed to be an infraction of  this rule, based solely on their discretion.  

* Should you disagree with a staff member's decision regarding one  of your posts, please contact that staffer, or  the site owner,  privately.   Publicly challenging a staff member may result in banning,  regardless of who is deemed right.    For example: a moderator closes  your thread.    Opening a new thread on the same topic or to insult or  challenge the moderator may lead to your being banned.    

* Should a TPF Staff member contact you requesting changes in your  posts, your signature, _*your style,*_ or any other comments, you are  expected to cooperate completely.    

* You understand that any member who has been registered with TPF  for less than 10 days, and has fewer than 25 posts, is not eligible to  vote on any forum polls, including polls created exclusively for TPF  contests such as The Photo Challenge and Photo of the Month. 

*We have implemented guidelines restricting signature sizes and  format. These guidelines not only help the forum pages load more  quickly, but also keep signatures from competing for attention with the  images contained in each post.     Here are the guidelines:  

&#8226;    Any graphics or images used in signatures will be restricted to a single item with a MAXIMUM size of 500px wide x 100px high 
&#8226;    No animated or flamboyant signatures are allowed.  
&#8226;    No political statements or links are allowed.  
&#8226;    *Lengthy lists of camera gear should be put in your user profile, not in your signature.  *

The forum Moderators and Administrators reserve the right to remove any  signature that is not in keeping with the above guidelines, and will  notify you if your signature is not in compliance. If you are found to  be in violation of signature guidelines, you may lose the ability to set  a signature. 

*TPF prides itself on encouraging friendly and open discourse  regarding photography.    Personal attacks on any members as well as TPF  Staff will not be tolerated, and these posts will be deleted and the  instigators possibly banned.    

*This is primarily an adult forum, though we accept members from the  age of 13.   Please keep this in mind as you post, particularly if you  are engaged in a discussion with a member you do not know.   In  addition, although casual swearing is tolerated, excessive swearing and  abusive language is not tolerated.  

* Flaming is not tolerated.   Any member who routinely taunts,  insults, or engages in any inflammatory, fight-inducing behavior will  face banning, and such posts will be edited or removed. 

* Spamming is not tolerated.   Do not cross-post messages in  multiple forums in an effort to gain attention.   Furthermore, should it  be obvious by your signature or posting style that you are here only to  promote your business or product, you may receive a warning or possibly  be banned.   It is permissible for active, involved members to post  links to their personal or business web sites. 

* No general politics are allowed.   If the political discussion  involves photography, it may be allowed.   Use common sense when posting  anything of a political nature.    

* No religious discussions or debates are allowed.    Exceptions are  only an objective explanation of a religious ceremony that may have  been photographed during the course of a wedding shoot, or other  photojournalistic event that may require some informative background.   

* No digital vs. traditional arguments or debates are allowed.   We  have separate forums where the virtues of both mediums are discussed.    No provoking comments will be tolerated.    

*Like many other forums, we limit the number of forums where member  posts are counted. As this is a photography forum, first and foremost,  we have decided not to count posts in the Off-Topic Forum, and also in  the Gaming Room. 


*TPF Staff* 
The TPF staff includes the site owner, moderators, and editors.   The entire TPF staff: 

* reserves the right to edit, move, or delete any post with or without explanation. 

*may contact you regarding your signature size, a post's content,  etc., and any such requests for change are expected to be complied with.     

*We do not condone the sharing of illegally acquired software, nor  do we tolerate discussions regarding the distribution of same.   Such  posts will be removed or edited.   

* TPF staff cannot and do not review every single post, nor are we  responsible for the content of any posted message.   However, we reserve  the right to edit, move, or delete any message whatsoever, which may be  done with or without explanation.     

*TPF Staff also reserve the right to move, with or without  explanation, any message that appears to be posted in the wrong forum.    Although every effort is made to contact the poster when this is done,  this is not always possible.     

These rules will be updated as often as needed, and this list may not  include recent rules that are in effect but remain not added.   Although  we will make every effort to keep you informed, we reserve the right to  modify or update these rules without notice.


----------



## jono46k

Sweet photos, I like the KoreanWarMemorial one the best actually,
Do you use photomatix?


----------



## gpauwen

jono46k said:


> Sweet photos, I like the KoreanWarMemorial one the best actually,
> Do you use photomatix?


 
Yes, I use Photomatix. I convert the RAW file I took with my Canon DS1 Mark III to three 16-bit TIFFs, and then can do pretty much anything I want.

The Korean War Memorial is almost unreal, and I do not mean the photograph. It is almost like you are part of the platoon when you stand there...
I actually have a 360 pano of the entire memorial, I will post it here later on...


----------

